# Removing spray paint



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

This was going to be a 'can you help?' post but while I was sorting out the first photo John was sorting out the van.

This morning we found graffiti on our van. I googled How to get spray paint off a car and John followed the instructions with great success.

First he tried washing with diluted Stardrops, which helped to clean off dirt, then he tried petrol, which did the job.

He then washed it again and applied car polish.

Police have taken a statement over the phone and they know I have photos which they might be interested in.

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Depending on the surface to be cleaned use petrol, Industrial thinners.
Always try on a small out of the way area to test for compatibility.

Dave p


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Our neighbours had their garage door graffitied. They tried removing it with white spirit (no effect) & various cleaners. They even tried fine sandpaper but soon stopped that as it was just damaging the paintwork. 
They mentioned it to me & I went round with some cellulose thinners. Result,    , wiped it off quite easily. It had only been done the night before so had not had time to dry out properly.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Bring back flogging - little b##t##ds !!!


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh dear - sorry to hear that - but good that you have managed to fix quickly without too much hassle.


----------

